# This is what I saw online



## lovely_chooks (Mar 19, 2021)

So I was researching and then I saw butttwecup standing there so I got worried so look I think she has organ failure.. because The most common signs are dehydration, pale combs and depression. In some cases, layers are emaciated with atrophy of the breast and leg muscles. Several birds have marked swelling and reddening of the feet. 

She doesn’t drink water herself, her comb isn’t rlly pale though and she doesn’t come for treats. She also has a swelling feet look


----------

